# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Βίντεο SANYO BETA

## ILIAS GR

Βίντεο SANYO BETA 
Κάμερα επαγγελματική (παλιό μοντέλο) SANYO. Έγχρωμη με Α/Μ εικονοσκόπιο.
Φορητό βίντεο  JVC (VHS) μαζί με το TUNER του, που γίνεται και επιτραπέζιο και είναι και φορτιστής της μπαταρίας του φορητού.
Τσάντα ώμου μεταφοράς 
Αντάπτορας της κάμερας για όλα σχεδόν τα Βίντεο BETA VHS.
 Κάλυμμα βροχής και πολλά άλλα. 
100 ΕΥΡΩ





DSC01375_resize.jpg
DSC01379_resize.jpgDSC01381_resize.jpgDSC01383_resize.jpgDSC01385_resize.jpg

----------

